# Check your route numbers against your packages!



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure how they do it in other cities, but in Phoenix when you get to the cart, there is a paper attached to the side of it that lists each route section with the number of packages like this:

FLEX99
1200: 10
1210: 13
1220: 12
1230: 14

I have occasionally seen a package with a completely different route number (say 1550 in this example), which could end up being miles from the other routes. If I catch this, I don't scan and give it back. I believe these are honest sorting mistakes. (Usually large packages on the top shelf of the cart.)

I have noticed this week they may be trying something a little trickier... twice this week I have gotten extra packages slipped in on the next sequential route (say 1240 in this example.) This could be an honest sorting mistake, but I find it harder to believe.

Keep in mind: if you scan it, it is yours and you must deliver it.

At least in Phoenix, they won't let you leave until you scan the correct total number of packages. This total is from the printed list on the cart... so if you scan every package for every route that is printed, you are good to go. If you scan a bunch of extras that shouldn't have been on your cart, you are responsible to deliver those as well...

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You are so right I had all these packages and one with a different number. That one was my final package, the one that is supposed to bring you closest to the fulfillment center. Usually the warehouse people do a good job sorting but like you said when you scan it's good to check for those things. I used to just take what they gave me and be thankful but I'm learning as a contractor they are only looking out for themselves so why should we not do the same?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Exactly right...

g


----------

